
Show HN: Whevent – Discover Events Around You Anywhere - dotpot
https://whevent.com/
======
wingerlang
Nice logo, nice website (although the back button /and/ scroll hijack is
annoying...).

I don't get the name though, wherever-event? whatever-event? whenever-event?
It's a bit awkward to know how to say it "w-hh-event? Opening the app I think
it is maybe all of them?

Could you tell me about your clustering on the map? What are you using etc.
I've been working on it a while and maps in general are hard to get 'just
right'. I'm using google maps though. Pressing a marker zooms nicely, do you
know the exact area to zoom to? Seems like it.

2,7mb - amazing size.

Interesting choice to have some tabs popups and some navigation. I'd make the
red arrow white though, and slightly darken the background when it is showing
the popup.

I don't get the reason for signing in, so you could maybe add a line or two
there instead of the logo.

Some places were quite slow on the map to search, it'd be nice so have a popup
on the middle button saying ("still searching") or something like that when it
takes a bit long. I was wondering if it were still searching or not - despite
the animations. Minor though.

The icons weren't totally obvious, e.g. game icon got 'runs'.

Also how is the male/female known?

Search button doesn't do anything in the "where" tab.

Got a crash - but I've got it on my device so I just sent an email to
info@whevent.com hope you can catch it. Found no address on the website.

All in all so far - seems well done.

Regarding the funnel of installing, I _almost_ didn't install it due to app-
only but I'm glad I did in the end. But the reason was mostly to check out the
map implementation. The 'card' design is quite solid as well.

~~~
dotpot
Thanks for your feedback! Yeah there are issues with categories, since they're
tagged by machine learning, It will improve in the future :) And thanks for
the crash report!

------
bbcbasic
Thanks for hijacking my browser history when I scroll :-[:-[

------
dotpot
Your feedback is more than welcome!

~~~
brudgers
The webpage hijacks my keyboard and prevents using it to control my browser.
This degrades the site's accessibility and has no relationship to the product
it is presenting.

Without a web version to try out and without my friends telling me how great
it is, the requirement that I go through the app store process to install it
is a higher threshold than my level of interest based on the odds that there
will be no interesting events in the database around me should I do so.

My business advice is to make it easy for people to provide feedback and that
means making it really easy for people to try out. The post here successfully
funneled me to the page but the choice of delivery mechanism let me slip away.
Even if the Windows version was available (and that's what I am currently
using) I still would not have tried it out for the reasons above.

Good luck.

~~~
dotpot
thanks!

